# masteron used as a anti-estrogen



## luke691 (Sep 6, 2011)

i have been lookin at what to take for my next cycle and i have came across masteron and ive found that this is used to treat breast cancer patients so it would not aromatise and it also says that it would work as a blocker cause it would  interact with the aromatase enzymes to inhibit aromatization of other steroids into estrogen and works as a estrogen blocker at the receptor.
I know this is used as a cutting or pre-contest steroid but does any1 think that i could us it in a stake with a test and decca to work as a anti-estrogen/blocker 

​


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Masteron is *derived from Dihydrotestosterone (DHT) but with an added 2a-methyl group*. It is therefore structurally incapable of conversion to either estrogen or progesterone. *Judging from the literature I’ve seen, the 2a-methyl group would also seem to make it less of a substrate for 3a-HSD (3alpha-Hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase), and maybe the beta version of that enzyme as well*. This is good because those enzymes serve to, in some ways, inactivate DHT. They are responsible for the inactivation of DHT into a less-anabolic hormone. They are also the reason why injectable DHT is not produced as an anabolic on its own.


Masteron has been used to treat certain forms of breast cancer (1)(2), and for this, it’s reasonably effective. It was, however, been largely replaced by first through third generation Aromatase Inhibitors such as from Nolvadex to Letrozole. *However, in at least one study, Masteron & Tamoxifen produced better results than Chemotherapy with regards to producing immediate objective responses from patients* (3). *Another rarely spoken about property of Masteron is that it is actually a weak (though useful) anti-estrogen*, and that’s where a lot of its “hardening” properties probably come from, and why it’s so useful in precontest cycles. *Masteron may actually interact with the aromatase enzyme* to inhibit aromatization (conversion/metabolism) of other steroids into estrogen.


----------



## luke691 (Sep 6, 2011)

ok so becasue i can not get my hands on nolvadex,letro or clomid very easily would i be able to use masteron in a stake of say test prop and winny as a anti estrogen of some sorts or is it not worth it and would i be able to use it to brige with aswell to keep all gains or should i use somethink else


----------



## Hench (Sep 6, 2011)

luke691 said:


> *ok so becasue i can not get my hands on nolvadex,letro or clomid very easily* would i be able to use masteron in a stake of say test prop and winny as a anti estrogen of some sorts or is it not worth it and would i be able to use it to brige with aswell to keep all gains or should i use somethink else



Click the link in my sig, all your PCT and AI products to your house within a week for next to nothing. 

You can thank me later.


----------



## GMO (Sep 6, 2011)

The anti-e properties of Masteron, Proviron, Primo, etc. are not sufficient to battle the heavy aromatization of compounds like Test or d-bol.  You would still need to run a small dose of ai with your cycle (ie. Aromasin 12.5mg eod).  If that is your only reason for running Mast, I would save your money.


----------



## BigBird (Sep 6, 2011)

Actually, I might've been lucky/weird, etc but during my body recomp with Mast, Winstrol Depot - then Tren and Test (of course) I didn't run an AI and actually loved what the Mast did for me.  Lean, ripped and hard with zero aromatization effects fo Testosterone.  Of course, this may not be the case if someone utilizes Test with no AI but for me, the anti-estrogen-like properties of Mast did enough - IN MY CASE - to skip an actual AI.  Oh yeah, I did run Proviron throughout as well so I think a combo of the Mast and Proviron certainly eliminated the water retention and other estrogen-related sides.  And yes, I know, Proviron is NOT an actual anti-estrogen; but it damn well works wonders in a cycle for me.


----------



## GMO (Sep 6, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Actually, I might've been lucky/weird, etc but during my body recomp with Mast, Winstrol Depot - then Tren and Test (of course) I didn't run an AI and actually loved what the Mast did for me. Lean, ripped and hard with zero aromatization effects fo Testosterone. Of course, this may not be the case if someone utilizes Test with no AI but for me, the anti-estrogen-like properties of Mast did enough - IN MY CASE - to skip an actual AI. Oh yeah, I did run Proviron throughout as well so I think a combo of the Mast and Proviron certainly eliminated the water retention and other estrogen-related sides. And yes, I know, Proviron is NOT an actual anti-estrogen; but it damn well works wonders in a cycle for me.


 
Yes, we are all different.  If I did that, I would almost certainly get gyno...


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 6, 2011)

Fuck I wish I could get away with mast or proviron. But in my case it's not going to happen. And i'd venture to say in the majority an AI is needed. The OP sounds like he hasn't ran many sides. 

I would say that if you REALLY wanted to risk it, go for it. But have Aromasin, Nolva and Letro on hand just to be safe. Personally I wouldn't try it.


----------



## BigBird (Sep 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Fuck I wish I could get away with mast or proviron. But in my case it's not going to happen. And i'd venture to say in the majority an AI is needed. The OP sounds like he hasn't ran many sides.
> 
> I would say that if you REALLY wanted to risk it, go for it. But have Aromasin, Nolva and Letro on hand just to be safe. Personally I wouldn't try it.


 
Right.  If you risk it, it's wise to risk it only with the actual AIs on hand.  Good call.


----------



## UA_Iron (Sep 6, 2011)

Masteron with both tren e and deca on one long cycle did very well to combat the sides of the progestins. Deca always makes my nipples hurt, this time it did not. Didn't have to run an AI either.

Run it at 2x the test dose is typically a rule of thumb I use.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 6, 2011)

So you went something like mast 700/ tren 350 / deca 350 with no test and didn't run into any bad sides?


----------



## BigBird (Sep 6, 2011)

pieguy said:


> So you went something like mast 700/ tren 350 / deca 350 with no test and didn't run into any bad sides?


 
I think he had Test in there too but it's one of those "goes without saying" type of things in which the author assumes the readers know.  Test is obviously utilized in all and any cycles.  I have cycled without Test before (several years ago) and I will most definately always include Test as my base for any cycles.


----------



## UA_Iron (Sep 7, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I think he had Test in there too but it's one of those "goes without saying" type of things in which the author assumes the readers know.  Test is obviously utilized in all and any cycles.  I have cycled without Test before (several years ago) and I will most definately always include Test as my base for any cycles.



yeah test is always in there. 

Masteron E was higher than the test dose, but not 2x. I was running 700mg mast e and 500mg test e per week along with 400mg tren e and 500 mg deca (independent of each other) per week during that cycle


----------



## BigBird (Sep 8, 2011)

Haven't tried the long ester Mast E but the Mast Di-prop was a thing of beauty.  Never quite experienced anything similar in other compounds.  Hard to explain but a great compound during a body recomp phase for sure.


----------

